# 2 Gold. Ret. Brothers in WV Shelter!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I couldn't look at the picture. I got tears from reading the description. So they bought not one, but 2 dogs as gifts and didn't feel like training them so they kept them outside. PEOPLE MAKE ME SICK!!!! I pray that these boys get a loving home.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

This is the exact story of our "Bo", he & his brother were purchased then tied outside and after a year were surrendered to an Arkansas kill shelter. I sure hope someone is able to help these boys.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I'm emailing the Golden Rescue near me....its in Southern Maryland....but i know they're in contact with the Rescues in Virginia.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a "sister" company in Winfield WV. Ill see if there is anything they can do...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor boys being treated like that. I pray a rescue can help them and find them furever home. The both deserve the best


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all!*

Thank YOu ALL!! ANY help is appreciated!
Keep us posted -these poor outside babies deserve a warm and VERY loving home!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I'm emailing the Golden Rescue near me....its in Southern Maryland....but i know they're in contact with the Rescues in Virginia.


Which Rescue? GRREAT?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I have a "sister" company in Winfield WV. Ill see if there is anything they can do...


What do you mean by a "sister company"?
I know there is a Rescue in West Virginia. I can't think of the name.
Is it "Almost Angels" or something like that?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's "Almost Heaven" Golden Retriever Rescue.

If I didn't already have two Goldens, a cat and a kitten, I would definitly consider adopting both of them. I really hope they find good homes soon and are taken to Obedience School.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

North East People <<<LOOK>>> 

We are rescue-friendly and can transport to the northeast. Rescues, please email us to inquire


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Almost Heaven*

I will e-mail Almost Heaven and see.

**Almost Heaven said that GRREAT is trying to help these boys, but I never believe anything until they are out of the shelter!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i emailed my rescue and they sent me to GRREAT...and when i emailed them, this is the response i got....

Hi Nicole,

I've really, really been trying to help the 2 Goldens but not getting alot of response back. I'm beginning to think there are email "issues" between my email and the shelter contact.

Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
(http://www.grreat.org)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TWO Golden Ret. Brothers at Mason County -Pt. Pleasant, WV*

CHRISTOPHER & RED: 2 Golden Ret. Brothers at 
Mason County -Pt. Pleasant, WV
This is getting more and more confusing. Carol from Almost Heaven
told me she thinks GRREAT is taking them. 
Then Mary from GRREAT said their e-mail addy wasn't working and she thinks that Golden Endings is taking them.

Praying that some rescue takes them!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Rosco's Mom said:


> i emailed my rescue and they sent me to GRREAT...and when i emailed them, this is the response i got....
> 
> Hi Nicole,
> 
> ...


 
Can they not phone?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Arrrgggh...I hate to bad mouth my states shelters but almost heaven WON'T return e-mail or phone messages and that shelter in Mason County is horrid.

I have contacted some friends (tried, left a message and e-mail) who might be interested....those poor boys need some love in their lives IN a house, grrr.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Have any other rescues been contacted on these? Maybe in Pa. or Ohio since they say they will transport to northeast?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve Sharlin was calling the shelter and the rescues today to see if anyone was rescuing these boys.

I'm sure he'll let everyone know when he finds out.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As of right now the shelter has the boys on hold for a local rescue - *IF* that falls thru they are in no immediate dange of PTS and I am on a contact list should they become endangered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Thanks for calling. It puts my mind at ease that they have your name and number just in case!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i pmed this info to steve, This is the response i got when i emailed Mary from GRREAT.

Hi Nicole,

I've filled out the rescue application and am waiting to hear back from the shelter. The shelter did put a "rescue hold" on them for GRREAT.

thanks,
Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
(http://www.grreat.org)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

great news, hope it works out


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I pray these boys get a loving home to share and I life that our goldens live. It really make me sad that people have animals and put no time,love and training into them and neglect and leave them in back yards.


----------

